# Dudas sobre amd64

## nachopro

Hola chicos.... saqué mi gentoo de 32bits y ahora estoy bajando el stage3 2007 amd64 y el portage-latest.... pero tengo una duda:

el portage que estoy bajando es de 32 bits, va a andar en el chroot con el stage amd64?

si elijo no-multilib me traerá alguna complicación??? quiero que todo sea de 64bits... me explican como es que andaría el porgate?? graciaas

----------

## duryodhana

En mi opinión sería mejor elegir andar multilib porque no todos los programas son 64bits y tendrás problemas. No van a funcionar bien o no funcionarán de ninguna manera.

Por eso elegí el perfil multilib para mi sistema gentoo amd64. La diferencia entre dos perfiles es la instalación de bibliotecas 32bit en multilib y algunos paquetes que su nombre empieza por emul-linux que permiten la compatibilidad de aplicaciones 32bit con sistemas amd64. Además es obligatorio  elegir apoyo de IA32_EMULATION en la configuración del núcleo.

----------

## nachopro

ummm.. pero no me convence mucho.. por qué diablos no hacen un sistema que no sea compatible hacia atrás y soporte las cosas nuevas?

bueno, supongo que tendré que tirar mi instalación y hacer una nueva pq, según vi, no es recomendable pasar de no-multilib a multilib  :Sad: 

----------

## Cereza

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> ummm.. pero no me convence mucho.. por qué diablos no hacen un sistema que no sea compatible hacia atrás y soporte las cosas nuevas?

 

No veo el problema en que sea "compatible hacia atras" ¿que daño hace tener esas librerias de 32bits? ¿cuando la compatibilidad ha sido algo malo? en cuanto a lo de por qué no hacen un sistema "no compatible hacia atras" que funcione con cosas "nuevas", no depende de Gentoo en absoluto, si los desarrolladores de cada programa no lo adaptan a 64bits, no compilará en 64bits, obviamente, eso es competencia de cada programa. De todos modos pocas cosas nuevas hoy en día no funcionan en 64bits, el problema está más en programas viejos que probablemente ya ni se actualizan, o en cosas como Wine que por motivos obvios funciona a 32bits.

Saludos :)

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> ummm.. pero no me convence mucho.. por qué diablos no hacen un sistema que no sea compatible hacia atrás y soporte las cosas nuevas?
> 
> 

 

Please: argumentos. 

El "no me convence" no es una razón muy sóilda. Además, un sistema que soporte las cosas nuevas (asumo que eso significa "amd64", y que "sea compatible hacia atrás" es la descripción exacta de una instalación con multilib.

No hay forma de que un programa de 32 bits pueda enlazar con una librería de 64, es simplemente imposible.

Por otro lado, ten en cuenta que multilib no es tan solo para hacer andar flash. Algunos programas compilados van a ser de 32 bits siempre, no solo los precompilados. Y aquí Gentoo no tiene absolutamente nada que ver: cosas como wine o grub solo funcionan en 32 bits, y eso no lo puede solucionar Gentoo. Demasiado fácil nos lo pone que nos permite compilar wine en amd64 sin que nos enteremos de toda la complicación que hay detrás de eso  :Razz: 

Así que si quieres usar alguna de estas aplicaciones, no tienes más remedio que instalar con multilib.

----------

## nachopro

cereza, no me enojo con la gente de gentoo...

me enojo con "el sistema"...

es que en realidad me molesta un poco que se mezclen cosas... pero bueno... la vida sigue

volviendo al topic del post:

yo ya puse que lo instale como no-multilib.... pero no terminé de instalar todo

qué inconvenientes tendría ?? la uso como desktop y para python/php/mysql

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> es que en realidad me molesta un poco que se mezclen cosas... pero bueno... la vida sigue
> 
> 

 

No se cual es el problema, nachopro. Es fácil de entender: si quieres usar programas de 32 bits, necesitas tener librerías de 32 bits, y eso quiere decir que necesitas un profile con multilib. Si eso te resulta incómodo, usa una instalación de 32 bits completa, y así no tendrás nada "mezclado", signifique lo que signifique eso   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> volviendo al topic del post:
> 
> yo ya puse que lo instale como no-multilib.... pero no terminé de instalar todo
> 
> qué inconvenientes tendría ?? la uso como desktop y para python/php/mysql

 

No entiendo bien tu pregunta. Si te refieres a los inconvenientes de usar un profile no-multilib, son solamente los ya comentados. Una instalación amd64 no-multilib será incapaz de usar binarios precompilados en 32 bits como flash y Opera (bueno, Opera 9.5 beta está precomplado para amd64 también) Tampoco podrás usar wine, ni podrás compilar grub (aunque grub siempre lo puedes instalar en tu MBR desde el livecd, no es necesario tenerlo emergido en tu sistema para que funcione).

----------

## nachopro

chicos, cuando me quejo es respecto a cada soft individual, no a gentoo que sólo los recopila para su distribución!

además quedó desincronizado un post que hice y la respuesta de i92

a lo que voy... cuando se usaba windows 95.. cual era la gracia de tener ese sistema y si la mayoría de los programas eran 16 bits? era horroroso... y eso es lo que  siento ahora... hace ya un par de años que la arquitectura de 64 existe y aún no se pudo migrar hacia ella (aunque esta arquitectua sólo signifique poder usar enteros más grandes y mover porciones de memoria más grandes, entre algunas mejoras)

Será cuestión de experimentar un poco  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a lo que voy... cuando se usaba windows 95.. cual era la gracia de tener ese sistema y si la mayoría de los programas eran 16 bits? era horroroso... y eso es lo que  siento ahora... hace ya un par de años que la arquitectura de 64 existe y aún no se pudo migrar hacia ella (aunque esta arquitectua sólo signifique poder usar enteros más grandes y mover porciones de memoria más grandes, entre algunas mejoras)
> 
> 

 

Los cambios de arquitectura nunca se dan de un día para otro. Pero en este justo momento sería injusto comparar la situación de linux-amd64 con la situación de windows 95. Window 95 jamás valió la pena, porque en contra de lo que MS dijera, seguía siendo Windows 3.1 con un lavado de cara y con una mayoría de código en 16 bits (quitando algunos drivers de acceso a disco y un parcheo estilo win32s que también estaba disponible para 3.1). El principal problema no es que no hubiera programas para 32 bits (que también), sino el hecho de que el OS tampoco era de 32 bits. Tan solo era una cara bonita encima de un command.com bastante arcano.

Para continuar: el 99% del software en linux es compatible con amd64. Solo un pequeño porcentaje de programas (y casi todo es software propietario que nada tiene que ver ni con Linux en general ni con Gentoo en particular) es incompatible con amd64. En el caso de windows 95 más bien era al contrario: solo un 1% de los programas eran de 32 bits, y mayormente eran programas escritos para win32s, una de las cosas más horrendas jamás creadas. Hasta el 97 no empezaron a surgin en masa programas mejor preparados para 32 bits (pena que windows 95 siguiera siendo igual de horrendo).

De todas formas, te recuerdo que, en amd64, el código x86 no es extranjero. No se trata de emulación, no se qué es lo que ves de sucio en ello, pero amd64 puede ejecutar x86 de forma nativa. Las instrucciones x86 son parte integral de tu cpu amd64, y son tan válidas como las instruciones de amd64. La cpu entiende las dos directamente, y las puede ejecutar sin emulación por software. En lo que respecta a tu cpu, un programa en 32 bits es tan nativo y tan legal como uno en 64 bits. Ni siquiera existe la necesidad del cambio a un modo protegido expecial, como era el caso msdos.

La decisión es muy fácil y la discusión completamente innecesaria: si vas a usar algún programa que no sea compilable en 64 bits necesitas multilib. Punto. No es Gentoo, ni siquiera linux. Es simple matemática.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> La decisión es muy fácil y la discusión completamente innecesaria: si vas a usar algún programa que no sea compilable en 64 bits necesitas multilib. Punto. No es Gentoo, ni siquiera linux. Es simple matemática.

 

¡Amén!.

Pienso que lo que le pasa a @nachopro es mera sugestión, si le das la opción de comparar entre un paquete compilado a 32 y el mismo a 64 es probable que no note diferencias en el rendimiento ni en la utilidad del mismo, pero seguro que se quedará con el de 64. Si al comprar un procesador y andas corto de perras (money, guita, pasta, etc.) y el vendedor te da a elegir entre un económico 2200 MHz (es solo un ejemplo) y uno no ta económico  a 2500 MHz seguro que pagas más por el de 2500 cuando es probable que la diferencia en un uso real a diario sea ínfima, salvo que te vaya la vida en obtener 20 segundos (también es una suposición) de mejora.

----------

## nachopro

gracias i92  :Smile:  son excelentes tu respuestas y muy educativas  :Smile: 

coghan... noto un dejo de agresión y me enfada... podrías dirigirte a mi persona y no hablar como si no estuviese.

y no es sugestión... probé programas, en otros so/distros, en 32 y 64 bits y sí hay diferencias...

ahora poder usar una sola instrucción para mover datos o acceder a datos contra 2 a 4 instrccuiones es lo mismo... por diós!

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Respecto a la pregunta original:

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Hola chicos.... saqué mi gentoo de 32bits y ahora estoy bajando el stage3 2007 amd64 y el portage-latest.... pero tengo una duda:
> 
> el portage que estoy bajando es de 32 bits, va a andar en el chroot con el stage amd64?

 

portage-latest.tar.bz son todos los ebuilds, solo el arbol de portage, ningún binario. Los binarios compilados para tu arquitectura están contenidos en el stage que hayas elegido. En definitiva son puros archivos de texto, por eso hay un solo portage para todas las arquitecturas.

Salud!

----------

## nachopro

buen punto inodoro... no me lo había puesto a pensar...

gracias por responderme  :Very Happy:  un saludote!

----------

## Coghan

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> gracias i92  son excelentes tu respuestas y muy educativas 
> 
> coghan... noto un dejo de agresión y me enfada... podrías dirigirte a mi persona y no hablar como si no estuviese.
> 
> y no es sugestión... probé programas, en otros so/distros, en 32 y 64 bits y sí hay diferencias...
> ...

 

Ante todo mis más sinceras disculpas si te he ofendido, para nada mi intensión tal cosa, mi comentario iba dirigido a la respuesta contundente de i92guboj, pero tienes razón debí tener en cuenta que el hilo es tuyo, reitero mis disculpas.

En relación a mi comentario sobre 32 y 64 está claro cual es la diferencia entre ambos, citando a i92... 'pura matemática', pero insisto en lo del rendimiento en un entorno real. Por este foro se ha tocado antes estos temas y se pregunta mucho sobre cual iría más rápido y la conclusión que se saca es si tienes un entorno enfocado a los cálculos matemáticos está claro que el rendimiento de 64 es inmejorable pero en otros entornos no tan complejos es probable que no hayan diferencias o incluso en 64 haya desmejora. Por supuesto que hay circunstancias donde con un procesador a 64 bits se pueden superar límites que uno de 32 solo puede emular como se refleja en este enlace y  hago hincapié sobre un párrafo en cuestión: *Quote:*   

> En otras palabras, es muy probable que correr
> 
> Linux de 32 bits sobre una máquina de 64 bits sea igual de rápido que correrlo
> 
> en una de 32 bits (salvo diferencias marginales producto de más Mhz en el
> ...

 

Insisto que no busco controversias, es más el mero placer por la discusión sana.

----------

## johpunk

si sigues el manual de instalacion minimal y sustituyes el x86 por x86_64 a la hora de bajar el portage etc me explico si portage esta en /packages/x86/portage pues en vez de elegir esa ruta elijes /packages/x86_64/portage cuestion de logica  :Wink:  y asi no te enredas, y sobre las aplicaciones gentoo tiene muy buen soporte para amd64 saludos!

----------

